# My Mobius Cowl



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Just punched out a 2 color double jac card and knitted this mobius instead of a swatch to test the pattern. This only used about 5 oz of worsted wt yarn and reduced my stash by 2 cone ends


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous, I am a beginning...wonder if I could accomplish something like this. Do you have the pattern to share? Love the color and patter it created.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

That is so cool, and I love the look of the heart shapes. Well done!


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

That is very nice. If it's not too large, it'd make a nice head band too. Love your color choices as well.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

That is beautiful Kate, love it


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Really nice. WHat is a Mobius. I never heard that term. Is it a cowl or something else?


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, Kate. I like that cowl. I need to learn to knit dbl Jac.
Nice color choices.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Really pretty cowl. Good job!!!!


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Pretty would love the pattern can you share


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

WHat a neat idea. I have lots of knitted pullovers that could be dressed up with one and it would be great for women who have unattractive necks. 
I can't wear turtle necks as I feel like I am being choked. THis would be nice. THanks Kate.


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow-- impressive!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank-you for your kind comments...
If you want the punch card pattern, please let me know, I reposted this on the MK site...I'll take a pic and load it there.
This is knit in full needle rib with scrap ends of worsted weight wool, about 4.5-5 oz between the 2 colors. 24 stitches on the main bed and 25-26 on the ribber bed, the end Ns are on the ribber. I used tension 6/6.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Thank-you for your kind comments...
> If you want the punch card pattern, please let me know, I reposted this on the MK site...I'll take a pic and load it there.
> This is knit in full needle rib with scrap ends of worsted weight wool, about 4.5-5 oz between the 2 colors. 24 stitches on the main bed and 25-26 on the ribber bed, the end Ns are on the ribber. I used tension 6/6.


I'm sorry -is this a machine knit cowl-I don't understand ribber and such.thanks


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Very pretty, love the look of it!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

So so so nice!

Anita


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Not too many people would create a mobius scarf as their swatch. LOL Great job, love the colors.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Wonderful.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Not too many people would create a mobius scarf as their swatch. LOL Great job, love the colors.


I'm tired of knitting rags to test my new pattern card designs. This was knit tuck stitch in FNR which causes the sts to knit wider giving more perspective on the possible large designs that can be knit with my 24 st punch card KM.
If you want the punch card design, send a pm with your email.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

joannav said:


> KateWood said:
> 
> 
> > Thank-you for your kind comments...
> ...


Yes, it is machine knitting. A ribber is a unit that is attached to the main knitting machine bed. It allows us to do ribbing, circular knitting and many other knitting techniques.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great looking mobius. Love your heart design.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Great job Kate!


----------



## Aurri (Jul 1, 2011)

is this for a 24 stitch card or a 12? sorry I'm not in the mood to count!!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

This pattern is 24 sts, but you could use any pattern you have that is suitable for a tuck stitch in the full needle color rib, or double jacquard


----------



## mlebeau (May 14, 2011)

I am thinking of purchasing a knitting machine. This is very nice.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

thank-you, I posted another picture of a tuck stitch full needle rib that I knit over the weekend. Its been moved to the picture section, here's the link if you want to see it;
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48269-1.html


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Really nice. Now I see what you can do with the ribber. Just have to learn how to.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Kate this is very nice, Well done


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

You did a great job on this. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ameagle (Dec 19, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Thank-you for your kind comments...
> If you want the punch card pattern, please let me know, I reposted this on the MK site...I'll take a pic and load it there.


Where is the MK site?

I'm new here.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You found us...When you log onto KP on the home screen scroll down to machine knitting...


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Just punched out a 2 color double jac card and knitted this mobius instead of a swatch to test the pattern. This only used about 5 oz of worsted wt yarn and reduced my stash by 2 cone ends


that is very pretty . how do you do a basic mobius? do you have to have a ribber to do it or can you do it on the flat bed?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi There, a basic mobius is just a short scarf. You flip one end before sewing/seaming the two ends together creating the half twist. You can knit one using any stitch pattern you want and you do not have to have a ribber


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for you generous sharing KateWood!!!


----------

